# Physx auf Ati! wie schauts aus?



## Sunjy (15. August 2009)

So wie siehts den nun aus... wurde doch ewig angekündigt und bliblablub ich hab mir ne 4850 geholt was auch super rockt aber ich will endlich physx .... 

Oder muss ich mir jetzt doch ne Nvida kaufen?


Sunjy


----------



## -NTB- (15. August 2009)

nööö... wenn für 30€ ne ageai physik cart bei ebay....irgentwie so heißen die...

aber ob sich dass lohnt...


----------



## ThoR65 (15. August 2009)

Sunjy schrieb:


> So wie siehts den nun aus... wurde doch ewig angekündigt und bliblablub ich hab mir ne 4850 geholt was auch super rockt aber ich will endlich physx ....
> 
> Oder muss ich mir jetzt doch ne Nvida kaufen?
> 
> ...


 
Da kannst warten, bis Dein PC biologisch komplett abgebaut ist. Anders gesagt: AMD/ATI und Physx= neverever. nienicht. non. njet. narda. no. 
Will heissen: PhysXmäßig gehörst Du zu den Außenseitern.


----------



## Arctosa (16. August 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Da kannst warten, bis Dein PC biologisch komplett abgebaut ist. Anders gesagt: AMD/ATI und Physx= neverever. nienicht. non. njet. narda. no.
> Will heissen: PhysXmäßig gehörst Du zu den Außenseitern.



so ist ziemlich fraglich ob ATI jemals Physx "tauglich" wird, mich störts aber eh nicht


----------



## bschicht86 (16. August 2009)

Arctosa schrieb:


> so ist ziemlich fraglich ob ATI jemals Physx "tauglich" wird, mich störts aber eh nicht



Tauglich sind die allemale, denn die Shadereinheiten sind frei programmierbar, von denen die Ati´s ja mehr als genug haben. Sie wären Shaderlastig sogar vor jeder Nvidianer...

Nur AMD wollte aus irgend einen Grund nicht mit auf den Zug aufspringen...

Die wollten irgendwie HavokFX voranbringen.


----------



## Sunjy (17. August 2009)

bringt ihnen auch nixmehr wenn alle ne nvidia haben weil die pyhsx effekte immer besser werden.



Wenn da nich bald was kommt hab ich bald auch ne nvidia obwohl ich niemehr eine haben wollte.


Gruß Sunjy


----------



## Fate T.H (17. August 2009)

Sunjy schrieb:


> bringt ihnen auch nixmehr wenn alle ne nvidia haben weil die pyhsx effekte immer besser werden....



Das wird wohl kaum passieren denn es hat nicht jeder das verlangen nach diesem bischen Effecktphysik.
Das ist nur ein Grund von meheren ergo kann AMD sich zeit lassen und auf kommende sachen warten wie DX11 oder OpenCL wo es einen gemeinsamen Standard gibt.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (17. August 2009)

also physx bei ATI DX10 karten? wo gibt es so was?? Bei ATI heisst das teil für die pHysik berechnung ander, kann dir aber grad ned sagen wie...


----------



## Fate T.H (17. August 2009)

Es war mal ein angebot seitens Nvidia das ATI PhysX nutzen kann laut Gerüchten zufolge hätte ATI
teile des Treibers sowie der Architekture offen legen müssen. Es versuchten auch irgendwelche Hobbyprogrammierer
PhysX auf ATI Karten zum laufen zu kriegen.

ATI hat momentan kein gegenstück zu PhysX das was du meinst nennt sich bei Nvidia CUDA und bei ATI Stream
was aber beides nur Programmierschnittstellen bzw. Sprachen sind um auf die Grafikkarte zugreifen zu können.


----------



## Tom3004 (17. August 2009)

Nvidia = PhysX 
Ati = Kein PhysX 
Warum soll es auch auf ATI Karten, Entwicklungen von Nvidia geben ?


----------



## Fate T.H (17. August 2009)

Tom3004 wenn du mein Post gelesen hast wüßtes du das es dazu fast gekommen währe.


----------



## insekt (19. August 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Nvidia = PhysX
> Ati = Kein PhysX
> Warum soll es auch auf ATI Karten, Entwicklungen von Nvidia geben ?


 
Im übrigen ist PhysX keine NVIDIA Entwicklung sondern ein Produkt der Firma AGEIA was man schlicht aufgekauft hat.


----------



## Two-Face (20. August 2009)

Eben. Ich hab 'ne PhysX -Karte drin. Weiß bloß nicht, ob aktuelle Spiele mit Physik-Beschleunigung auch auf sowas ausgelegt sind oder ob man da zwingend ne Nvidia-Karte braucht. Aber is ja wurscht, meiner Meinung nach hat Physik-Berechnung auf Grafikkarten eh' nix verloren. Wozu Novodex wenn's schon Havok gibt?


----------



## ole88 (20. August 2009)

öhm was bringt mir physx? wenn ich CF habe ist dann physx möglich?


----------



## Two-Face (20. August 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> öhm was bringt mir physx? wenn ich CF habe ist dann physx möglich?


 
Na sicher! Bei mir zumindest gehts


----------



## Fate T.H (20. August 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> öhm was bringt mir physx? wenn ich CF habe ist dann physx möglich?



1. Ein wenig Effecktphysik ergo z.B. wie in Mirrors Edge in viele kleine Splitter zerberstens Glas usw. Also keine Spielbeinflußende Physik. Glaube nur bei UT3 gab es sonderlevel mit Spielentscheidenen Physikelemten.
2. Ja sollte trotzdem gehen wenn du eine PhysXkarte hast.


----------



## Two-Face (20. August 2009)

Age of Empires 3 z.B. läuft bei mir viel flüssiger mit aktivierter Physikkarte. Auch in anderen Spielen beispielsweise in GRAW2 bekommt man hübsche Exlosionseffekte zu sehen. Obwohl das mein 3,66Ghz Qaud-Core bestimmt auch geschafft hätte...


----------



## ole88 (20. August 2009)

wenn ich dann eine zweite hd4870 habe wie mach ich dann das die physx kann?


----------



## Two-Face (21. August 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> wenn ich dann eine zweite hd4870 habe wie mach ich dann das die physx kann?


 
Gar nicht. Du musst einen separaten PhysX-Beschleuniger zulegen. Und den gibt's glaub ich nur noch sehr begrenzt zu kaufen.


----------



## ole88 (21. August 2009)

??? sorry davon hab ich null ahnung klär mich mal bitte auf


----------



## Two-Face (21. August 2009)

Schau mal da vorbei: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...38740-nvidia-physx-faq-pc-games-hardware.html


----------



## ole88 (21. August 2009)

so wie ich das sehe geht das mit einer hd4870 nicht das ich noch eine nvidia physx karte dazu benutze oder?


----------



## Sash (21. August 2009)

schmeiß einfach deine ati raus und hol dir ne anständige nvidia. keine probleme, physx, und ne super performance. warte aber noch bis zur gtx380 damit.


----------



## Two-Face (21. August 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> schmeiß einfach deine ati raus und hol dir ne anständige nvidia. keine probleme, physx, und ne super performance. warte aber noch bis zur gtx380 damit.


 
Und hat man mit 'ner Radeon keine gute Performance? Und was ist, wenn die HD5870er schneller werden als die GTX380er? Kann ja bislang niemand sagen, nur weil's Nvidia heißt, müssen doch Grafikkarten nicht automatisch gleich schneller sein oder nicht?

Naja, typisch Fanboys halt.


----------



## ole88 (21. August 2009)

würde ich tun wenn ich nicht ein CF board hätte und bereits geld für die graka und denn wakü ausgegeben hätte.

grummel nenn mich nicht fanboy, das ist meine erste ati karte ich hatte bisher immer nvidia und nie probleme erst jetzt mit der hd4870 naja für das pcb kann ati ja nichts.
ja mal schauen was da noch alles kommt


----------



## Sash (21. August 2009)

das mit dem fanboy war an mich gerichtet...


----------



## ole88 (21. August 2009)

aso..


----------



## ThoR65 (21. August 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Eben. Ich hab 'ne PhysX -Karte drin. Weiß bloß nicht, ob aktuelle Spiele mit Physik-Beschleunigung auch auf sowas ausgelegt sind oder ob man da zwingend ne Nvidia-Karte braucht. Aber is ja wurscht, meiner Meinung nach hat Physik-Berechnung auf Grafikkarten eh' nix verloren. Wozu Novodex wenn's schon Havok gibt?


 
Um Dir ein wenig die Sorgenfalten von der Stirn zu bügeln: *JA*, alle aktuellen Spiele mit PhysX nutzen die PPU. 
Zu Deinem Vergleich der Physikengines: Im Gegensatz zu Novodex ist Havok nicht in der Lage Flüssigkeiten, Stoffe und Haare zu berechnen. Havok dient nur zum visuell korrekten umfallen von Gegenständen, und das Darstellen von Trümmerteilen, die nach einer Explosion durch die Luft fliegen. Mehr ist bei Havok einfach nicht drin. Und als besonderes Highlight sei erwähnt, das Havok keine Hardwareunterstützung liefert. 

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## ole88 (21. August 2009)

also die karte für physx heißt Novodex?


----------



## meekee7 (21. August 2009)

nein.

die heißt physx.

novodex ist der alte name der engine.

nochmal zum mittippen:

Die PhysX-Engine nutzt nvidia-grafikkarten oder PhysX-Karten.
Die PhysX-Karten gibt es für Endverbraucher für den PCI-Slot.
Sie haben einen eigenen (austauschbaren) Kühler/Lüfter und 128MB Speicher.
Sie wurden von Asus und BFG hergestellt und sind nur noch bei ebay gebraucht zu haben.


----------



## Sash (21. August 2009)

und zu dem sind die alten karten zu langsam für neue spiele. wurde schonmal getestet, es läuft zwar aber nur viel bringt es nicht. wenn man unbedingt physx spiele spielen will sollte man sich ne nvidia holen, keine ati. zudem hat man dann auch die möglich 3d vision usw zu nutzen, was ati auch nicht hat.


----------



## -NTB- (21. August 2009)

Also was mann hier sol ließt...

CF ist crossfire, hat nix mit Physx zu zun..

wer nen ATI karte  verwendet und unbedinngt nvidias physx nutzen will brauch folgendes:


´eBay: BFG PhysX, Computer


----------



## ole88 (21. August 2009)

ah ok habs kapiert, plant vielleicht ati das ganze mit DX11 einzusetzen?


----------



## Sash (21. August 2009)

nein, das ist ne nvidia sache. hol dir einfach ne nvidia, bist du immer auf der sicheren seite was spiele und so weiter angeht.


----------



## -NTB- (21. August 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> nein, das ist ne nvidia sache. hol dir einfach ne nvidia, bist du immer auf der sicheren seite was spiele und so weiter angeht.




und bei ati nicht?

und immoment ist physx eh nicht so toll das man sich nur deswegen ne nv karte kauft ist doch schwachsinn

aus deinem post ist schon sehr gut zu entnehmen dass du ein kleiner fanboy bist...


----------



## ole88 (21. August 2009)

ne kann ich nicht hab ein cf board und est eine 4870 geholt


----------



## Sash (21. August 2009)

natürlich. ein kleiner mit nem großen....
ego was auch immer recht haben muß.
ich mag halt grün.

cf board ist scheiß egal solange du nicht mehr als eine graka reinstecken willst. und ich würde dir eh raten, warte auf die dx11 karten also die gtx380 die ende des jahres kommt.


----------



## -NTB- (21. August 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> natürlich. ein kleiner mit nem großen....
> ego was auch immer recht haben muß.
> ich mag halt grün.
> 
> cf board ist scheiß egal solange du nicht mehr als eine graka reinstecken willst. und ich würde dir eh raten, warte auf die dx11 karten also die gtx380 die ende des jahres kommt.




ist ja kein ding, jedem seine vorliebe...   aber wähste nur wegen der farbe die du magst auch die grünen

dennoch kann man halt einen ati pc mit einer der bfg karten (siehe obere post) physix maäßig aufrüsten....lohnen wird sich dass nicht...

am besten einfach abwarten was die neuen karten von nv und ati so drauf haben und wie sich physx in spielen weiterentwickelt..


----------



## ole88 (21. August 2009)

hmm dann wart ich mal noch bevor ich mir eine zweite hd4870 hole für cf


----------



## Sash (21. August 2009)

ne ich werd wohl pirat, und nix grünes wählen.


----------



## ThoR65 (21. August 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> und zu dem sind die alten karten zu langsam für neue spiele. wurde schonmal getestet, es läuft zwar aber nur viel bringt es nicht. wenn man unbedingt physx spiele spielen will sollte man sich ne nvidia holen, keine ati. zudem hat man dann auch die möglich 3d vision usw zu nutzen, was ati auch nicht hat.


 
Hmmmm.... dem muss ich, unter vorbehalt, widersprechen. Bei Darkest of Day hat meine PPU im Physiktest meine GTX285 versemmelt. Grund hierfür mögen die verwendeten APEX sein, die auf einer PPU schneller abgearbeitet werden als auf einer GPU. Also ist eine neue NV-GraKa bei der Physikberechnung nicht zwingend schneller als eine PPU. 

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Two-Face (21. August 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Hmmmm.... dem muss ich, unter vorbehalt, widersprechen. Bei Darkest of Day hat meine PPU im Physiktest meine GTX285 versemmelt. Grund hierfür mögen die verwendeten APEX sein, die auf einer PPU schneller abgearbeitet werden als auf einer GPU. Also ist eine neue NV-GraKa bei der Physikberechnung nicht zwingend schneller als eine PPU.
> 
> mfg
> ThoR65


 
Sehe ich genau so. Bei Mirror's Edge hatte man auch letztens festgestellt, dass die alte PhysX-Karte noch einiges an Power hat. Ich hab auch nie bemerkt, dass die Karte für irgendwas zu langsam ist. Auch die aufwendigsten Effekte brachten das Gerät nie ins Schwitzen.


----------



## NCphalon (21. August 2009)

War net ma die rede davon, dass Physikbeschleunigung über GPU standardmäßig in D3D11 enthalten is? Von daher is es ab der nächsten Grakageneration wurscht was ma sich holt weil alles Physikbeschleunigung unterstützt.


----------



## Two-Face (21. August 2009)

NCphalon schrieb:


> War net ma die rede davon, dass Physikbeschleunigung über GPU standardmäßig in D3D11 enthalten is? Von daher is es ab der nächsten Grakageneration wurscht was ma sich holt weil alles Physikbeschleunigung unterstützt.


 

Nicht direkt, lediglich GPGPU wird enthalten sein. Darin _können _Physikberechnungen enthalten sein, aber wahrscheinlich nur, wenn es auch das Spiel unterstüzt.


----------



## Sash (22. August 2009)

bin mir nicht 100% sicher, aber ich mein es wurde hier mal getestet, also in der pcgh, und die sagten eine alte ppu bringt kaum was. daher meine aussage..


----------



## ole88 (22. August 2009)

ich hoffe ati bringt da mal was kanns ja nicht sein das man noch für sowas ne extra karte braucht und bei nvidia ist das standart


----------



## Two-Face (22. August 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> ich hoffe ati bringt da mal was kanns ja nicht sein das man noch für sowas ne extra karte braucht und bei nvidia ist das standart


 
Ja, sie arbeiten an einer Technik, namens "Stream". Zumindest war das mal vor längerer Zeit auf dem Programm. 

Also ich finde diesen GPU-Physik-Quatsch doch sowieso komplett überflüssig. Akutelle CPUs sind in den allermeisten Spielen doch eh unterfordert und haben ebenfalls noch ein gewaltiges Potential. Bei ordentlicher Programmierung bekommt man die ganzen lächerlichen Zusatzeffekte bei PhysX doch auch auf einem Hauptprozessor zum laufen. Grafikkarten sollen erstmal sämtliche Spiele in maximaler Bildqualität in XHD flüssig darstellen können (und zwar mit aktivierten Bildverbessernden Einstellungen) bevor man die irgendwas anderes berechnen lässt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. August 2009)

Also ich hab ne HD4870, und Seven. Kann ich jetzt eine 8600gt noch dazu einbauen für PhysX? Unter XP und Seven kann man ja Nvidia und ATI Treibermäßig koppeln. 

Geht das? DIe 8600gt liegt hier nämlich sinnlos rumm.


----------



## ole88 (22. August 2009)

naja du sagtest gerade richtige programmierung, nur leider sind das viele spiele nicht und der prozzi dümpelt so vor sich hin.


----------



## Sash (22. August 2009)

eine cpu schaft diese phys. berechnungen nicht. lad dir mal die physik demos bei nvidia runter, und lass sie über die cpu laufen. bricht alles zusammen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. August 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Also ich hab ne HD4870, und Seven. Kann ich jetzt eine 8600gt noch dazu einbauen für PhysX? Unter XP und Seven kann man ja Nvidia und ATI Treibermäßig koppeln.
> 
> Geht das? DIe 8600gt liegt hier nämlich sinnlos rumm.




Wie siehts aus?


----------



## Two-Face (22. August 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> eine cpu schaft diese phys. berechnungen nicht. lad dir mal die physik demos bei nvidia runter, und lass sie über die cpu laufen. bricht alles zusammen.


 
Einige der Demos bzw. der Spiele, wie Warmonger, hab ich schon gesehen, is mir auch klar wenn die CPU da abkackt, weil das einfach nicht hierfür optimiert wurde. Dual-Cores, vor allem aktuelle Quad-Cores haben noch viel Spielraum nach oben welcher kaum bei irgendwelchem aktuellem Game genutzt wird. Bei entsprechender Optimierung wäre sowas auch locker auf CPUs möglich, ohne dass diese kapituliert.


----------



## Sash (23. August 2009)

soweit ich weiß, nope. bei mir liefs kacke, und welche cpu ich hab steht da unten.


----------



## Two-Face (23. August 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß, nope. bei mir liefs kacke, und welche cpu ich hab steht da unten.


 
Hab ich nicht geschrieben wenn sie hierauf OPTIMIERT wären? Dass sind diese PhysX-only-Demos/Spiele nämlich nicht. Da kackt nicht nur deine CPU ab.


----------



## Bucklew (23. August 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Also ich finde diesen GPU-Physik-Quatsch doch sowieso komplett überflüssig. Akutelle CPUs sind in den allermeisten Spielen doch eh unterfordert und haben ebenfalls noch ein gewaltiges Potential.


Nein, kann eine CPU NICHT. Egal wieviel du Optimierst, egal was du bastelst, eine CPU kann solche Massen an Daten nicht berechnen. Da brauch man sich nur mal die Leistungsdaten anzuschauen, selbst ne Mittelklasse-GPU liegt um den Faktor 10 höher was die Rechenleistung angeht im Vergleich zu den absoluten Top-CPUs.


----------



## Two-Face (23. August 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> selbst ne Mittelklasse-GPU liegt um den Faktor 10 höher was die Rechenleistung angeht im Vergleich zu den absoluten Top-CPUs.


 
Schon klar, der Unterschied ist da brachial (ich glaub ein RV350-Grafikchip hat ungefähr so viel Rechenleistung wie meine CPU) Aber die Explosionseffekte und Physikberechnungen in Crysis z.B. werden ja auch größtenteils von der CPU berechnet,(und ist bereits ab einem Core 2 Duo E6600 oder Ahtlon 64X2 6000+ in maximalen Details möglich) da war keine Novodex-Engine oder dergleichen nötig. Und die sehen besser aus als z.B. die Physik-Effekte in Warmonger oder in Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Advanced Warfighter 2. Auch andere, weniger spektakuläre Effekte, wie in Mirror's Edge oder Cryostasis hätten sich bei entsprechender Optimierung auf einer CPU verwirklichen lassen. Ich habe ja selbst Erfahrung mit diesem PhysX-Kram (hab ja einen P1-Accelerator im Rechner).


----------



## Bucklew (23. August 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Aber die Explosionseffekte und Physikberechnungen in Crysis z.B. werden ja auch größtenteils von der CPU berechnet,(und ist bereits ab einem Core 2 Duo E6600 oder Ahtlon 64X2 6000+ in maximalen Details möglich) da war keine Novodex-Engine oder dergleichen nötig. Und die sehen besser aus als z.B. die Physik-Effekte in Warmonger oder in Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Advanced Warfighter 2. Auch andere, weniger spektakuläre Effekte, wie in Mirror's Edge oder Cryostasis hätten sich bei entsprechender Optimierung auf einer CPU verwirklichen lassen. Ich habe ja selbst Erfahrung mit diesem PhysX-Kram (hab ja einen P1-Accelerator im Rechner).


Klar kann man alles auf ner CPU rechnen - dann reden wir aber eben nicht mehr von 10.000+ "Teilen" sondern nur noch ~1000. Das sieht man selbstverständlich sofort.

Was passiert wenn man die CPU-Physikengines überlastet sieht man z.B. auch hier:
YouTube - Crysis Physics - 3'000 barrel explosion
Zitat aus den Infos: "The real framerate without rendering was around 0.2, that means every 5 seconds a picture in some parts, so its not playable in realtime with this amount of barrels in the year 2008.
To get this smooth video, i recorded each frame and processed all pictures to a 30 frame/sec. video"
0.2fps bei gerade mal nen paar tausend Teilen - noch Fragen?

War auch sehr nett bei BF1942, wenn man die Physikengine mit einer Kollison von zwei Schiffen völlig lahm gelegt hat - da hatte jeder nur noch 1fps


----------



## Two-Face (23. August 2009)

Das Video kenne ich auch schon. Nenne mir aber mal ein Spiel (also Praxis, nicht eine theoretische Demo) das aktuelle CPUs überfordern würde, wenn es optimiert wäre? 

Aber is klar, ordentliches, verschachteltes Porgrammieren ist auch "praxisfern", da jede Firma Zeit und Geld sparen möchte.


----------



## ole88 (24. August 2009)

hm dann liegt sowas doch eindeutig am programmieren, wenn da ordentlich gemacht wird dann sollte es olche probs nicht geben


----------



## Bucklew (24. August 2009)

GTA IV 

Optimierung kostet halt verdammt viel Geld. Aber Multicore kommt, wie man auch an Anno1404 sieht. Denke aber auch, dass GPU-Physik mehr und mehr kommt, weil einfach bessere Effekte als mit CPU drin wären. So ein komplettes explodierendes und in zig tausend Stücke explodierendes Haus in BF wär schon geil 

Schon alleine weil ne Physik-Middleware natürlich viel Geld spart.


----------



## Two-Face (24. August 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> hm dann liegt sowas doch eindeutig am programmieren, wenn da ordentlich gemacht wird dann sollte es olche probs nicht geben


 
Das meine ich auch schon die ganze Zeit. Und "ethisch" gesehen ist die Grafikkarte dazu da, die Bildschirmausgabe, sprich die Grafik, zu berechnen und nicht die Physik Deshalb fand ich schon von Anfang an das alles irgendwie Müll, da ja Grafikkarten sowieso schon am meisten buckeln müssen. Der einzige Sinn den ich darin erkennen kann, ist die mangelnde Rechenleistung einer zu schwachen CPU auszugleichen.

@Bucklew: GTA 4 ist eine Konsolenportierung von übelster Sorte... zugegeben ich hab noch kein besseres Spiel gespielt, aber die Programmierung ist für die Katz gewesen. Wieso braucht man da einen 2,6Ghz Quad-Core bitteschön? 

Ha! Das mit den komplett zerstörbaren Häusern in BF wär auch was! So mit Panzer durch Wände fahren, würd' sich schon bocken. Aber nun ja... ich hab bis heute noch kein Spiel gespielt, welches zumindes meine CPU voll ausgelastet hat. Gut, Mirror's Edge vielleicht, aber das war auf PhysX optimiert. Ich tat mir schon sehr schwer in Crysis meine CPU auch nur annähernd ins Schwitzen zu bringen....


----------

